# Powermatic Model 23 shaper



## miconroids12 (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find the parts to convert my Powermatic 1/2" Shaper Model 23 to accept router bits? The manual has the parts listed as an option. 
 EDP No. 6285714 Shaper Plate Ass'y (items 1-8)
 EDP No. 6285726 Spindle, Router Bit
 EDP No. 6285727 Collet, 1/4"

Do any companies manufacture these parts?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## JMK (Oct 21, 2009)

*Shaper*

I have a #23 also it has a 3/4" shaft and I have been looking for adapter parts for several month. I would also be willing to change the whole spindle assy. if I could find one of the right dia. Haven't yet. If you find anything let me know, if I find anything I will let you know.


Jim Koehn


----------



## dheckman (Dec 7, 2021)

miconroids12 said:


> Anyone know where I can find the parts to convert my Powermatic 1/2" Shaper Model 23 to accept router bits? The manual has the parts listed as an option.
> EDP No. 6285714 Shaper Plate Ass'y (items 1-8)
> EDP No. 6285726 Spindle, Router Bit
> EDP No. 6285727 Collet, 1/4"
> ...


----------



## dheckman (Dec 7, 2021)

Have you ever found the router adapter? I just picked up the model 23 and I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Shapers are not suitable for use with any but the largest router bits. Shapers work at less then 10,000 rpm, where most router bits are designed for much faster speeds.

I don’t think it is worth the effort looking for the parts. Better to buy a router.


----------



## dheckman (Dec 7, 2021)

Terry Q said:


> Shapers are not suitable for use with any but the largest router bits. Shapers work at less then 10,000 rpm, where most router bits are designed for much faster speeds.
> 
> I don’t think it is worth the effort looking for the parts. Better to buy a router.


Thanks Terry. That’s what I’ve been reading


----------

